# 3M Panel Bond



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone have any exp with this stuff my body guy says strong as a weld ? I need to do rear filler panels but car has been painted and don't want to weld on paint you guys helped me find the templates to fab them with grat help thanks now I gotta put em in ?HEEEELP!!:confused


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Done right, the stuff is very strong - like your body guy says. Don't think you're going to be able to avoid having to do some repainting though, if that's what you're worried about. I've not used it myself but wouldn't be surprised if part of the prep included removing the paint and scuffing the metal where it's going to be applied in order to get good adhesion. The advantage of using it as opposed to welding is that you won't be risking warping the existing metal from welding heat.

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

if your talking the inner wheel well fillers it will work fine, but like bear says you will need to prep the bonding surfaces.


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks guys fourtunatly its underbody so wont have to damage paint prep and glue them in just wanted to double ck..


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I have reservations about using that stuff on a car that you may keep 30 to 40 years. No one knows if that crap will hold that long or not but a weld will. Body guys use it because most of today's car won't be here in 15 years anyway. My opions are not based on any scientific evidence, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

?? what are you putting in exactly? and why did you paint something that needed metal filler on it?? you will need to remove the paint and bond metal to metal but at that point weld it- this stuff is NOT recommended for structural parts (floor) just outer body panels


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

Bought the car this way just trying to fix what was f up without having to repaint it .


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i have used it dozens of times to install roofs and quarter panels. i have used it on lots of small parts. it works great for patch panels too. i even glued in the spare tire well in my dads 64 impala.grind the paint off so that you are glueing to metal. make sure you spread the glue completely over all the bare metal. the glue is also your corrosion protection. use screws to hold together any places you cant get to with vice grips. it will stick to about anything, but its only as strong as what its on top of.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Ordered some for a radio cutout repair, ill let you know how it is for me.


----------

